# Bentley & Ky pic fail



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

trying to get a good pic of the two of them for Christmas cards, of course they won't cooperate


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Love the bowtie!!!!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

omg LOOK at their little accessories.

was thinking of using Sydney on my christmas cards. any pose suggestions or past examples?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Awww. I love the little bow tie too!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Too cute! I would want that Christmas card!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I love the bow tie and pearls!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone, they always pose when I don't have the camera...typical kids  Bentley's bow-tie is crooked and he could trip over that bottom lip, he's pouting. I guess we'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I like the picture.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

They are adorable. Zuca always poses and then as soon as I take out the camera, she comes over to see what I have. Maybe one day...


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

This is so cute I can't wait to get this card. Im thinking what to do for chester


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Very cute but I know you won't give up and will get the perfect shot you like. It needs captions though.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey, you have both of them in the same picture without bluriness; looking in the approximate same direction, with eyes open, and with cute accessories. That is so much more than I can achieve here. =)


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the pic, Bentley's tie askew seems appropriate to me *:--crazy: lol
*


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sydney's Mom said:


> omg LOOK at their little accessories.
> 
> was thinking of using Sydney on my christmas cards. any pose suggestions or past examples?


I'll try to find my favorite pose and post it. Several years back I put a Santa hat on Buddy, my GR and took him to a Christmas tree lot. Took his pic among all the trees, it's always been my fav.
Of course it was much easier with one dog, having two is a bit more challenging to get but I'm not giving up, good luck


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

So adorable! Love the bow tie and especially the pearls. Am going to try to get some good pics of my two on Thanksgiving for Christmas cards but they never pose so it might take a lot of tries. I need to think of cute accessories for them.....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Helo's Mom said:


> So adorable! Love the bow tie and especially the pearls. Am going to try to get some good pics of my two on Thanksgiving for Christmas cards but they never pose so it might take a lot of tries. I need to think of cute accessories for them.....


In the past I have wrapped garland around a GR's neck like a scarf, that always looks cute. Not an option for us this year because Bentley would eat it :doh:


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

oh my god could Bentley be ANY cuter with that bow tie on!!! 
I need to get thinking of what i can do with my two monsters! I like the idea of using tinsel as a scarf...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see the final photo (and all the bloopers in between ).

Bentley is so big! He truly looks like a gentleman

Anf Ky as well, very dasing as usual


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

What a cute couple of pups...I love the crooked tie.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks, I think the crooked tie and pout may be it for awhile until Mr. Grumpy gets over himself


----------

